# [SOLVED] AMD 9600 overclock



## JohnUSA (Mar 16, 2009)

I built this computer for my son last March with TSF's help. It has been working very well and trouble free. The only thing that I've done to it since being stable is blow the dust out. My son uses this computer for mostly online gaming and does really well at it for only being 10yrs old.
I want to give him a little more advantage if possible because some of those gamers are really, really good.
So here's what we have.
AMD Phenom 9600 be 2.3 quad 
gigabyte MA780G-UD3H mobo
corsair 750 watt psu
zalman cnps9500a cooler
ati sapphire 4870 1g vid card
samsung 2433 sw monitor
2 sticks of gskill dd2-1066 pc2-8500 2048mb cl5-6-6-18 2.0-2.1v
lite on 22x dvd burner
windows xp pro 32bit
CPU temp in bios is 25c
vcore 1.282v
ddr2 1.936v
Does this look overclockable, am I forgetting anything. Of course I'm new to this and don't know what to expect from this setup and have read conflicting articles about overclocking the 9600. I'm also building myself a gamer that's on the bench and on a different thread and when it's stable I definately want to clock that one too so the experience of this one will be an excellent learning experience.

John


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: AMD 9600 overclock*

you should be able to overclock that system depending on the cooling capabilties you have.

read this http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## JohnUSA (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: AMD 9600 overclock*

I read that article lastnight and I'm ready to tackle this project!
I am new to overclocking but really want to learn

John


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: AMD 9600 overclock*



JohnUSA said:


> I read that article lastnight and I'm ready to tackle this project!
> I am new to overclocking but really want to learn
> 
> John


when you first start to overlock increase the FSB in 10s and reboot and see if it gets into windows, I also recommend getting a temp monitoring program to run when you are in windows to see if your temps are ok.

When you get a blue screen of death whilst trying to boot to windows this where you either reduce the fb setting or increase the voltage.


----------



## JohnUSA (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: AMD 9600 overclock*

Front side bus has been changed from auto to 10, rebooted and got into windows. I will download temp monitoring to watch temps.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: AMD 9600 overclock*

I hope you mean you upped the FSB by 10 and to 10  as that would be making it slower


----------



## JohnUSA (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: AMD 9600 overclock*

well I told you I was new! The FSB was on auto so I didn't know where to start I did put it on x10. I have to figure out where to start from. I did download temp software and yes the temp dropped to 24c. I better go back in bios and try to figure out where the FSB is on auto so I can bump it from there. If that makes sense


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: AMD 9600 overclock*

is that not the clock multiplier where you actually put 10?

on the FSB usually its a 3 figured number such as 266 or whatever and you would put 276 depending on what yours is.

I have never overclocked an AMD before so all I can tell you is my experiences from overclocking Intel CPUs


----------



## JohnUSA (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: AMD 9600 overclock*

Yes that was something else which I put back. The FSB is at 200mhz and I moved it to 210. Rebooted in windows no problem


----------



## JohnUSA (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: AMD 9600 overclock*

Here's what core temps is reporting 2414.81MHz @25c no laod


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: AMD 9600 overclock*

when you get to a position that you are happy with the overclock then you need to stress test the cpu with a program called prime95. You run prime 95 for atleast 7 hours whilst monitoring the temps if you get errors whilst running prime then you scale back the overclock or if your temps get too high you scale back the overclock or add better cooling.

You should also run prime95 for about half an hour every time you have increase the FSB by 40MHz

Unfortunatley overclocking isn't a quick process.


----------



## JohnUSA (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: AMD 9600 overclock*

Ok, so I just hit a no boot up for windows at 230MHz FSB with a multiplyer of 11.5. last good boot was 220MHz and temps were still at 25c with a max of 26c. CPU was at 2529.80 on that last good boot.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: AMD 9600 overclock*

so either drop the fsb or raise the vcore. Or you can drop the multiplier and raise the fsb.

I have heard that you cpu is very hard to overclock.


----------



## JohnUSA (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: AMD 9600 overclock*

I have heard the same, and after researching this cpu I have come to the conclusion that I'm not going to get much past 2.5 to 2.6ghz. So I must be done with it because I'm at 2.5 now. I really was hoping for better numbers. I'll stress it at 2.5 and just leave it alone. I definately was hoping to gain more experience in oc'ing but it will have to wait till I get something that is oc'ing friendly.

Thanks for your help though and patients too!

John


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: AMD 9600 overclock*



JohnUSA said:


> I have heard the same, and after researching this cpu I have come to the conclusion that I'm not going to get much past 2.5 to 2.6ghz. So I must be done with it because I'm at 2.5 now. I really was hoping for better numbers. I'll stress it at 2.5 and just leave it alone. I definately was hoping to gain more experience in oc'ing but it will have to wait till I get something that is oc'ing friendly.
> 
> Thanks for your help though and patients too!
> 
> John


no problem, good luck

Please mark thread as solved.


----------

